# Dewalt DW 615 or 621 or 625



## Laurie Saunders (Jun 22, 2009)

I have hade several "cheapie" routers over the years, and I have a good collection of 1/4 inch Trend cutters

I am looking to buy a "good" router and have homed in on the Dewalt 621 and 615 models which seem fairly similar

I also like the look of the Dewalt 625..though it is probably too heavy for a lot of the work I do, eg small cabinet making

Any advice please

laurie


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Laurie and welcome to the router forum.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

Laurie:
First welcome to the forum.
Second, it is my opinion that if I were limited to one router, it would be the DW 621. Plenty of power, variable speed, smooth plunge action, acceptable dust control and a decent collet system. The router does need a round base, something like what Pat Warner makes.
I have no experience with the 615. I believe the 615 is the smaller brother of the 621 (and the 625 is the big brother) with not as much horse power and a smaller frame.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Laurie and welcome to the Router Forums. We are glad to have you join us.

I personally have the Dewalt 618 3 base unit and have been very happy with it. At 2 1/4 HP and all the same features of the other models, it can take on about any job I have thrown at it with power to spare. Best advice is to go to the store and handle them and see what fits your hands best. Good luck on selecting the make and model that suits your needs.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good advice Bob. Nothing like operating the controls and hefting the router to help with the decision.

PS: Laurie, if your heart is not set on a DeWalt please compare the many other brands the same way. You may prefer the way another feels in your hands.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have just bought a DW625 to hang under a table. I have an Elu Mof 177e (just like the DW}, a smaller Elu 96 and a small Bosch POF 52, as well as a Dremel in a routerbase. They are all used.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Hi Laurie and welcome.

I have the DW625 and it is a very good router. However, if you are going to use this router under the table and most of your collection is 1/4" shaft, I should warn you that the 625 is a bit height challenged. With a 3/8" router plate I lose about a half an inch. Most of my 1/4" bits (I only have a few) cannot be used safely in the 625 without a collet extender...they simply cannot be raised high enough when inserted properly in the collet. I am not sure about the other DeWalt routers you mentioned as I have never used them; the 625 is not a problem freehand with 1/4" bits. Any reason you are fixated on DeWalt? There are other good brands too! I am sure you will get plenty of advice here.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I am using my DW625e under a table in a Jessem lift. I have removed the plastic base plate and saved a few mm. I have had no problem with short bits in my 625e.


----------

